# Exercise requirements?



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I know every creature is different, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest to me who actually owns a poodle, how lazy/energetic they are? Preferably from one of each size as I haven't decided yet 

Thanks you!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You're right, PrincessP... every creature is different. Even every dog within a single breed can be different. There will be generalities, but you can't count on those as fact or solid truth...

In *MY* poodle experience (standards only) our two girls are energetic while outside zooming around the yard, but once we're inside in the living room, they find a comfy spot and relax - sometimes even nap. We actually have the best of both worlds! 

I've taken Lucy to several dog events (Canine Carnival and a couple of Rally O classes) and when it's time for her to "do" something, she's involved and engaged, but when we're waiting our turn for something, she'll usually either just sit or lie down at my feet until they're ready for us.

Again - it's ONLY standard poodles that I'm familiar with and ONLY our two girls (a 16 month old spayed brown female, and an almost 5 month old red female puppy)

Good luck with your research!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had the best of both worlds with my two poodles as well. One of the reasons I like having a smaller dog is that it takes less room to exercise them. We have a very small yard, but it's perfect for a little dog to run and play. We play fetch just about every day, weather permitting. It means that he can run until he passes out and I can stand perfectly still. It's perfect for us. LOL


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is HIGH energy. Up there with neurotic, highly driven, working dogs. Others spoos I know personally are much lower energy, and while obviously they all love and need a run and play, some NEED it more than others (ie, Paris!)
At the same time, Paris is still fast asleep with her head under the bed behind me, dreaming quietly to herself. 

Generally poodles are fairly high energy when compared to similar sized breeds (ie a lab or golden, or a cocker or something) but with decent training, they are still happy to lounge about too!


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you for the answers! I'm hoping for a pup that is fairly low energy, up for three hour long walks a week and lots of playing and cuddling. I am slightly disabled so I want a companion to spend time with me, to be doted on but also to be up for some fun!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PrincessPiercings said:


> Thank you for the answers! I'm hoping for a pup that is fairly low energy, up for three hour long walks a week and lots of playing and cuddling. I am slightly disabled so I want a companion to spend time with me, to be doted on but also to be up for some fun!


Saffy is pretty low energy. She is happy to be fast asleep beside me (as she is now) or the next minute, going for a long walk or have a play session. She is happy to do whatever we want, and if we want to relax, she'll relax, and if we want to play, then she'll play.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

They're all just so darn special!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PrincessPiercings said:


> They're all just so darn special!


THEY ARE! I have 2 standards and they do have some serious energy outside, and they can inside too.....BUT they are pretty smart so when we correct their bouncy, airplane rides and landings to the couch they usually settle down.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Casey is a lot more laid back then Mandy and is happy with just a walk or quick run BUTTTTTTTT he is so laid back you don't realize he is chewing something he shouldn't be LOL He is a sneaky bugger. Mandy is a runner and lives to run she gets comments at the dog park all the time about her running and speed but I can manage it with a trip to the dog park or longer walk.
She will settle into her chair with a bone but is reactive to any noise. She is up and barking or jumping to find out what it is.

Both are much better at almost 2 but remember most dogs in shelters are under 2 because of energy and work they take


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm hoping to adopt an adult pup from shelter or ex breeding dog. 

I would love a poodle but if they require lots of exercise perhaps I'm better off with toy poodle?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

My spoos are very high energy outside loving to fetch, chase bunnies and Ravens. And yes mine like to bark too....But once in the house they find a favorite toy and are very happy to suggle with you on the couch ...Spoos are great house dogs BTW...


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I can't have a dog that is too high energy as I cannot physically be too active. Would dog be happy with three walk a week, lots of play and love daily?


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

PrincessPiercings said:


> Thank you for the answers! I'm hoping for a pup that is fairly low energy, up for three hour long walks a week and lots of playing and cuddling. I am slightly disabled so I want a companion to spend time with me, to be doted on but also to be up for some fun!



I have found the long walks keep their energy in check. When the pup is very young multiple short little walks/play time throughout the day is better. This way you will not overwork their joints and they need the sleep like a child. With the adoption of an adult you will get to see their temperament, energy level and will be able to start long walks right away.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing like a game of fetch. If you have a yard then this should be plenty of exercise in the interim...


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

My Jazzy, who is a toy is a lot like the others, lots of energy outside, but when we come in she is content to lay with me and chew a bone. She does really well inside just playing fetch for about 5 minutes seems to help her get her energy out for the day.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I find that Flip needs regular exercise in general, both physical and mental.
Sometimes a training session tires him out more than a 2 mile walk!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

How limited are you depends. 3 walks a week should be fine but what will youdo the other days. Do you have a backyard? Can you use a chuck it ball thrower?
After my breast reduction I was able to launch the ball pretty far underhand without much arm movement ( not allowed) 
Chuck it makes it really easy to toss the ball witout much effort.

I think you will most likely be ok and if the dog needs to work off some steam a good nuckle bone helps


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

All the standards I've met NEED daily walks. Not necessarily hour long, but at least 20 minutes. 

Might be better to get a toy.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I honestly expected an extremely high energy dog when I was considering a poodle. But I was pleasantly surprised to find that Fly is completely calm indoors, she will just sprawl out on the floor or find her toy to chew on. Outside is when she goes nuts, we have a giant yard and it's so funny to watch her run and pounce.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I was expecting more energy too... our Rio, a standard poodle PUPPY is 16 weeks and very much a laid-back guy. He loves his walks, and loves throwing the ball around, but also most of all loves his naps!! I would never call him hyper or high energy. At his age, which I think they are normally more active when younger, less when older (?) he seems much more mellow than most of the other breeds that my Mom had growing up where as adults. Rio seems to do fine with a few walks a week. If my husband was in town all the time we would do a walk a day. On the days we don't do walks he is ok with a game of fetch for some good "play" time.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a toy poodle growning up who was deffinately required more exercise and had a ton more energy than my spoo boys now. Even when she was 7+ she needed lots of exercise. My spoo boys are happy going to the dogpark once a week and playing in the back yard with each other or myself the rest of the time. They have always been calm inside and entertain themselves by chewing on their balls or soup bones. I remember my toy tearing through the house at high speed having zoomies when she didn't get enough physical attention. I remember that driving my mom nuts, lol. More than once she almost tripped someone by darting under or between their feet. Good think my spoo boys don't do that. 

If you have a hard time bending or picking things up a tiny poodle may not be very easy.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't forget the Minis! I can't attest to their energy level, but you should look into them. Also talk to different breeders; I talked to one that lets her Standard girls out to potty and that's about it. Hers are very laid back.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

In my experience, most standards that I have met have been very active and some borderline hyper. My guys (especially Romeo, cream male) are very active and require daily trips to the park. They prefer two.  I would have to say that he and my 12.5 lb Havanese are well matched with lots of energy, my female is more laid back. Romeo also has a 10 year old standard best friend at the park who loves to chase Romeo. I love how active my spoos are, but at home after all that experise they are pretty much couch potatoes. They also love, love, love to sleep in late.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

A Standard is a large, active dog. If you are not active yourself, I think you should consider a smaller dog like a Toy. While a Toy is active, it can get by on games of fetch across the living room and a walk now and then.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Don't forget the Minis! I can't attest to their energy level, but you should look into them.


I have heard that the minis are the most active of all the sizes. Perhaps someone with minis can attest. Ive never had any personal experience with any (besides meeting them out and about). 

When Riley was younger he needed lots of exercise to keep him happy/fil his needs. He is much more mellow now, but is still antsy when cooped up too much with the weather. He is probably more low key then most though.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have had toys and now have a mini. I like to take my dog with me everywhere I can. I know a spoo could go most anywhere too. I just think some places let me take my dog in because she is better contained (I'm holding her which means no pee, poop, jumping, or wandering issues. Of course, it's easier to fly with a toy. They can fit under the seat in front of you.

Like the others said about their spoos, my toys would play outside and run. Inside they were happy to take a nap and always finagled their way into a belly rub. One of my favorite things is to lie on the couch and have her lay on my chest as we take a little snooze.

My toys have not been hyper active, even with little to no exercise. They were very attentive to me and were extremely happy just to be there with me. They were not yappy. Poodles are well known to be good watch dogs. They know what is normal and will let you know if they detect something odd.

Now I have a mini. My toy kept growing! She is a few days away from 7 months old. I told the breeder that I would like to pursue agility, so she used a stud with an agility background. This means that I basically asked for a high energy dog. 

Zulee does need a walk, play fetch (inside or out), or a training session to keep her from getting bored (and ornery). I had pneumonia and issues with my asthma for nearly two months and couldn't exercise her like I would have liked. She was great. Especially for a pup, she was right there beside me and realized that I just couldn't play. 

Her favorite thing besides a walk, is laying beside me with her head on my lap. (like right now) At night she sleeps at the foot of the bed. By morning, she snuggles right up into my arms and even lays her head on my pillow. 

I think a poodle would be a fantastic choice. Any size would be a good fit for you. I think the main thing would be to find a dog with the appropriate energy level. A breeder will be able to place you with the right dog and virtually eliminate any surprises. Puppies are a lot of work keeping them out of trouble and letting them know what is good vs bad behavior.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I have two toys and they couldn't be more different. Inca is high energy, both inside and, Coco will sit quietly and snooze on your lap - that is unless someone can be persuaded to throw a ball for her. Then it is non stop and I really mean non stop. 

We walk for a mile round the roads in the morning and up to an hour off lead on the meadows in the afternoon. We go to agility on a Tuesday, Wednesday and Sunday and doggy dancing on a Monday. I also train them in the house and garden to do dog tricks and generally have fun. If I don't keep up this level of activity, Inca especially will find things to entertain herself - usually tissue shredding etc.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

In my personal experience with owning a Standard i can honestly say that Mister is high energy but its very controlable. He is high energy when i want him to be. Like when its time to throw the ball, go to the dog park or for a walk. When i am inside watching tv or reading he will come sit by me and usually just fall asleep until i get up and move then he comes with me so he wont miss anything lol.

My personal experience (before Mister) working at multiple groom shops was mostly with standards. They were always the most well behaved dogs i groomed! So regal and still on the table. Its like they knew it was going to be a while so they just hung out. 

I would recommend a standard to a personal who likes to be active. They are not for a lazy person. Same with Miniatures and toys too, they have quite a bit of energy. I love love love the breed and can honestly say i will always have one in the house (a standard that is).


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

My Standard, Flash, is VERY high energy, bordering on neurotic. Generally I walk Flash for about 45 minutes a day, though I admit I skip some days. When he's been walked enough, he's happy to lounge around the house, though he'll still go looking for trouble if he's bored. So exercising him requires regular walks, and daily mental stimulation--in his case, obedience training or a game.
He is calming down a little as he grows up: he's currently 20 months old, but he won't be an adult until approx. 2 years. Before he was a year old, he was so energetic it was ridiculous!!!


----------



## kfmercure (Jan 19, 2010)

My standard girl, Lulu, is 1-1/2. She loves to run as well (especially if there are other dogs around), but as long as I give her a walk of at least 1/2 hour a day, she's been good. I find most poodles are very quiet in the home (Lulu's not a barker, thank goodness). People who don't know poodles are always surprised she's as young as she is. 

Maybe a miniature would be more manageable?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Savannah said:


> My Standard, Flash, is VERY high energy, bordering on neurotic. Generally I walk Flash for about 45 minutes a day, though I admit I skip some days. When he's been walked enough, he's happy to lounge around the house, though he'll still go looking for trouble if he's bored. So exercising him requires regular walks, and daily mental stimulation--in his case, obedience training or a game.
> He is calming down a little as he grows up: he's currently 20 months old, but he won't be an adult until approx. 2 years. Before he was a year old, he was so energetic it was ridiculous!!!


I just noticed your avatar... this must be Flash AFTER his walk, huh?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I just noticed your avatar... this must be Flash AFTER his walk, huh?? :lol: :lol:


Better yet, after a group playdate at the dog park! Lol, he's always the last one still trying to play when all the other dogs are tired.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not want to sound rude, but I know a number of dog owners around my area, who are of limited mobility, and they have all brought mobility scooters one lady has this really neat golf cart, which is very very cheap to run. Anyway they take their dogs out for a run while they cruse on the buggies. Would that be an option in your area!! The dogs have great fun, and the people with smaller dogs get to pop the dogs in the basket and go in the shops too!!


----------

